# Abmeldung



## teethmaker1 (18 Dez. 2009)

Leider muß iich heute wieder inns Krankenhaus und melde mich deswegen für ca. drei Wochen ab.Ich wünsche allen Celebfans ein frohes Fest und eine Supersause ins neue Jahr und bis hoffentlich bald wieder:teethmaker1


----------



## amon amarth (18 Dez. 2009)

kopf hoch und gute besserung! muß schwer sein die feiertage im krankenhaus
zu verbringen. bis demnächst 
lg aa


----------



## Ch_SAs (18 Dez. 2009)

Das klingt ja nicht so toll!!! Gute Besserung auch von mir, zudem wünsche ich Dir, dass die Zeit für Dich rasant vorbeigeht. Trotzdem ein angenehmes Fest und auf ein besseres Jahr 2010. 

LG Ch_


----------



## Buterfly (18 Dez. 2009)

Hört sich ja nicht gut an . Gute Besserung und bis in 3 Wochen


----------



## General (18 Dez. 2009)

Bis bald teethmaker1 und alles gute


----------



## armin (19 Dez. 2009)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Crash (19 Dez. 2009)

Auch von mir gute Besserung und hoffe das du trotzdem ein paar schöne Feiertage haben wirst


----------



## Q (21 Dez. 2009)

Kopf hoch! CB hält Dir die Daumen :thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (26 Dez. 2009)

Gute besserung auch von mir !
Und viel Spaß noch.


----------

